# TDF- P.Liggett-Undulations



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Phils favorite & overused word,how many times will he say it till the end of the TDF?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

"a very select group of riders"...............


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

"sinuous descent"


----------



## zac chinarello (Jan 6, 2012)

"he is riding like a man possessed"


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

He's into a spot of bother - Sherwen.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

has he said "on the rivet" yet?


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

They will pull themselves inside out


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

If you like Phil (which I do) you'd love Eurosport's David Duffield waxing rhapsodically about the local wines, and cuisine, and history, and... :
David Duffield (sports commentator) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

suitcase of courage

I remember a few years ago some friends and I made a drinking came of all the philisms said by playing bingo

Chad


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

duffield is annoying as hell


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

"Cadel is a great descender, he used to be a mountain biker"


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe they should run a different set of announcers on the SAP. Might actually be able to tell waht's going on at times.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> duffield is annoying as hell


How dare you slate King Duffers! 

I like most people, especially here in the UK, grew up with Phil (and later Sherwin) from the early Tour and cycling coverage so they do hold a place in my heart.

However, I'd rather watch the coverage with the sound off than have to listen to them now. To say they annoy me is an understatement.

I've been watching Eurosport for the last 20 or so years now. Duffers was fantastic, but Harmon is also great. Having King Kelly as co-commentator just makes it even better.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

"For my money..."

"Dancing on the pedals"

"...found something special..."


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The penultimate climb of the day....


----------



## Travisty (Jun 6, 2011)

"Circumnavigate"


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

Which one keeps saying "Matty Goss". Drives me (and Mr. Goss) nuts I'm sure.


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

When talking about bandages - "elasticated". My wife , a nurse, was on the floor laughing.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Teejay Van Garderen, the American with the Dutch-sounding name


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ligget can say whatever he wants as long as it keeps Bob Roll from speaking.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I joked about making a bingo games with liggettisms


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

*The beginning*

Phil introduces Paul as his sidekick at the 1986 TDF.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

These: 
"Dancing on the pedals"
"Teejay Van Garderen, the American with the Dutch-sounding name"

And I dare you guys to refer to your bike as your "machine" with a straight face.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

bghill said:


> When talking about bandages - "elasticated". My wife , a nurse, was on the floor laughing.


I don't get it. Elasticated is just the British version of elasticized. Or is that the joke? Perhaps I just don't understand nurse humour.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

"The time trial of his life"
"The ride of his life"
-Liggett'

"When you're a pure climber..."
"Beast of a climb" 
-Sherwin-


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

...organization of the peloton...
...getting things organized up front...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

To any of you guys that hate on Paul, Phil and Bob.... Did any of you watch the abomination that was the commentary for the Giro this past May? Be thankful that we have Paul, Phil and Bob. They are a hell of a lot more entertaining than any other options out there. I'd go so far as to say they are some of the best in the business.

But maybe you'd prefer Terry Bradshaw.


----------



## numchuks (Feb 8, 2008)

My favorite from this year

"argy-bargy"

pretty sure he says it every sprint finish


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The interesting question for me is whether Phil, Paul & Bob read this stuff and take any notice. I have some evidence that they do:

Exhibit 1. Bob has reduced his deliberate mangling of "Tour dez France".

Exhibit 2. Phil when commentating Cadel's recent TT talked about how he should do well in the middle section because it was "technical" and then you could almost feel him hesitate and stop, restraining himself from adding the MTB cliche.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I also noticed a lack of "burning all his matches" this year. Argy-bargy does seem to the saying-du-jour. It made me laff. I like their commentary and strange sayings. Bobke also cracks me up sometimes. 

Now, if they added some Phil&Paul commentary/sayings to the Road ID ads, I'd probably fall off my chair laughing.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

"Oh no! He's gonna get it."
"There's something wrong with his pedals"
Phil

(pat on the back by Lance)
"Hi! How are you?" 
Paul


----------

